# PR Grant Letter Enquiry



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Got my grant last week!

I have a query however, in my grant letter the following is mentioned.

Can anyone elaborate? 

Stay Period - Indefinite from the date of each arrival


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant last week!
> 
> ...


Means you can stay in Australia indefinitely.

However after 5 years (from the day of your grant) , if you leave the country and would like to come back, you have to apply for a Return resident visa or Citizenship.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

What exactly is your question?

PR gives you the right to reside indefinitely in Australia, and you can travel in and out of the country as you wish, thats what it means I suppose.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks!

I was not too sure about the "from the date of each arrival" part.

Congrats on your grant too.

Do you have the same statement?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

A holder of a permanent residency visa may remain in Australia indefinitely. A 5-year initial visa, which corresponds to the underlying migration program, is granted alongside the permanent residency. Until the initial visa expires, the visa holder may leave and re-enter Australia freely. A notable feature of the permanent residency visa is that, even after the initial visa expires, the holder is entitled to stay in Australia indefinitely without breaching immigration regulations.[1]

After the initial visa expires, if the holder wishes to continue to travel to and from Australia as a permanent resident, they must obtain a Resident Return Visa (RRV).[2] However those who live for too long outside Australia may lose their permanent resident status.


----------

